# Missing battery meter



## todorojo (Oct 12, 2011)

I installed GummyCharged GBE 2.0, but the battery meter is mysteriously not there. Any clues why?

View attachment 4148


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

read up on how to use TSM and adjust the TSM settings


----------

